# Einstein or little trouble maker



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

For five years I have used the sea breeze gates to keep Chloe, Katie and Chachi 
out of the living room with no problem at all. Now we have a little smarty pants named GiGi that doesn't let a gate stop her from going wherever she wants.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl: OMG, Lynda - a prison break. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maybe you should rename Gigi, Houdina, the escape artist. I loved in the first video the others looked at her like, "Uh oh. You are gonna be in BIG trouble," and stayed in the kitchen. Second one, they figured Gigi lived to tell the "tail" after her first break, so they followed. You just have to love her...don't you? :wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is so cute! I watched it several times and laughed out loud every time!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hahaha! That is hilarious!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I was laughing my head off until I thought about the fact that she probably inherited this ability from her father. :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:w00t: that is just too funny...that's something my Noelle would be doing or she would just climb over! I love how the third one stopped to think about and then proceeded to follow the other two! :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I couldn't help but laugh out loud at GiGi...very smart lil girl  All 4 of your fluffs are so adorable!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynda,
Definitely an Einstein!!!! Gigi is waaaaay too cute to be a troublemaker.:innocent: I showed my husband the videos, too and he commented that Chloe, Katie, and Chachi had the Stockholm Syndrome. TThe first time they were shown the way to freedom they just stood there and dared not follow! Gigi just has superior problem solving skills!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lmaoooo thats the cutest thing ever :d she's a lil badass!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, those are too funny!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How cute....everyone was content theen along comes a rebel.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAH I like how in the 1st video Chloe, Katie and Chachi are still like "hmmmm I dunno...this doesn't seem like its a good idea"
And then they all break lose one after the next hahahhahhah :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: TOO funny!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

both adorable and funny!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG that is the cutest thing I ever ever saw!!!!! Darling.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: OMG, Lynda - a prison break. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maybe you should rename Gigi, Houdina, the escape artist. I loved in the first video the others looked at her like, "Uh oh. You are gonna be in BIG trouble," and stayed in the kitchen. Second one, they figured Gigi lived to tell the "tail" after her first break, so they followed. You just have to love her...don't you? :wub::wub:


Exactly:w00t:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

cyndrae said:


> How cute....everyone was content theen along comes a rebel.


You got it:blink:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

educ8m said:


> Lynda,
> Definitely an Einstein!!!! Gigi is waaaaay too cute to be a troublemaker.:innocent: I showed my husband the videos, too and he commented that Chloe, Katie, and Chachi had the Stockholm Syndrome. TThe first time they were shown the way to freedom they just stood there and dared not follow! Gigi just has superior problem solving skills!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Ohhhhhh your just saying that cause she's Gracie's sister:blink:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> Ohhhhhh your just saying that cause she's Gracie's sister:blink:


Oh no, no, no. . . I'm completely unbiased about Gracie's brilliant, beautiful, sister.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

tooooo funny....what a cutie she is....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Lynda,
> Definitely an Einstein!!!! Gigi is waaaaay too cute to be a troublemaker.:innocent: I showed my husband the videos, too and he commented that Chloe, Katie, and Chachi had the Stockholm Syndrome. TThe first time they were shown the way to freedom they just stood there and dared not follow! Gigi just has superior problem solving skills!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I can see the "writing on the wall" for Gracie. Just remember: "he who laughs last, laughs hardest." Can't wait to see her jump in the gene pool!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I loved your videos-so funny! The others looked at the camera like "uh-oh, do you see what Gigi is doing?" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Hahahaha!!!! She is so smart and adorable!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that is cute!! 
What a smart girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*smart*

OMG she is so smart! God bless her! theya re all so very cute!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL Hilarious! Love how all the others didn't dare to cross teh gate in the first video. Gigi is one smart cookie. Guess you're going to have to come up with somethign else to keep her in the kitchen. Aolani used to paw away the gate too so we finally had to screw it in the wall LOL.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely adorable videos. You have such a beautiful Family, Lynda.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is just too funny and cute!!!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW !!! Hahahhaa what an intelligent and sneaky little girl. I wish I could have 4 fluffs, I find it entertaining to watch your as I only have 1 ! (trying to get more, lol).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so cute... such smart little ones,now you're gonna have to keep them away from the computer and your ATM card....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My POOR Timmy is sitting in the corner and weeping ... and he's been this way for almost a month now. I feel so bad and don't know how to console him. He got a bill in the mail (yes, it was addressed to him) for $179.99 for the purchase of 2 new gates. He didn't get the gates, just the bill. And he doesn't have enough money in his savings account to pay for them. The POOR guy is afraid that he's going to get arrested and thrown into jail for being a deadbeat dad. Should I just pay the bill for him to make him feel better? If I pay the bill then I won't have enough money to go to the Specialty but if I don't pay the bill and go to the Specialty instead will I be considered a deadbeat Grandma?

p.s. The bill was sent to him by a little smarty pants named GiGi!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> My POOR Timmy is sitting in the corner and weeping ... and he's been this way for almost a month now. I feel so bad and don't know how to console him. He got a bill in the mail (yes, it was addressed to him) for $179.99 for the purchase of 2 new gates. He didn't get the gates, just the bill. And he doesn't have enough money in his savings account to pay for them. The POOR guy is afraid that he's going to get arrested and thrown into jail for being a deadbeat dad. Should I just pay the bill for him to make him feel better? If I pay the bill then I won't have enough money to go to the Specialty but if I don't pay the bill and go to the Specialty instead will I be considered a deadbeat Grandma?
> 
> p.s. The bill was sent to him by a little smarty pants named GiGi!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Mary -- you are so funny!!! The cutest little deadbeat dad in the world. I'm not sure what I'd do? Let's see. I know, seal it back up and say "addressee unknown." Yeah that's the ticket. :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL!! Truffles can do this too! Now my gate has two bricks at each end so she can't move it anymore. She is a Houdini!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL that's so cute. I love the looks from the other 3 in the first video.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That was hilarious!  I loved how in the first video how everyone, but, GiGi kept looking at you, thinking big trouble. :HistericalSmiley:



MaryH said:


> My POOR Timmy is sitting in the corner and weeping ... and he's been this way for almost a month now. I feel so bad and don't know how to console him. He got a bill in the mail (yes, it was addressed to him) for $179.99 for the purchase of 2 new gates. He didn't get the gates, just the bill. And he doesn't have enough money in his savings account to pay for them. The POOR guy is afraid that he's going to get arrested and thrown into jail for being a deadbeat dad. Should I just pay the bill for him to make him feel better? If I pay the bill then I won't have enough money to go to the Specialty but if I don't pay the bill and go to the Specialty instead will I be considered a deadbeat Grandma?
> 
> p.s. The bill was sent to him by a little smarty pants named GiGi!


 
I'm with Sue. Address unknown! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That first video cracked me up! You could see her thinking "I think I can, I think I can". The others just knew it was wrong, so wrong. She can't do that. It's against the rules! lol
The second one looked like a mass exodus! lol
Now what do you do to keep little Miss Smartypants penned in? Looks like bricks might help....for awhile.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Oh my gosh! That first video cracked me up! You could see her thinking "I think I can, I think I can". The others just knew it was wrong, so wrong. She can't do that. It's against the rules! lol
> The second one looked like a mass exodus! lol
> Now what do you do to keep little Miss Smartypants penned in? Looks like bricks might help....for awhile.


Miss Smartypants got two new gates ... and Timmy got the bill for $179.99!! :smcry:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wait til she figures out she can climb. LOL!


----------

